# Browning Maxus



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Just got one....any tips out there ? I shot some very low dove loads,some 2 3/4 high brass,and 3's all cycled well and very low recoil.Hoping to hunt some this weekend.


----------



## meckardt (Jun 24, 2010)

3rd year with mine and still love it.... No problems yet and have shot 10-12 cases from 3.5s to 2 3/4 for dove/skeet.


----------



## Kyle_U (Oct 5, 2011)

Sell it an get a Benelli SBE 2!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Kyle_U said:


> Sell it an get a Benelli SBE 2!


And watch it fall apart and not cycle those low brass loads??? HA!

I bought mine just as it got to retail stores and have fed many cases through it in some of the worst conditions. First recommendation, go pattern it with the typical loads that you have and the chokes that come with it. Their back bore choke system is quite nice, just find the load that runs well with it. The next thing you do, throw away any old lube that you've used (ie hoppees, remoil, etc). If it's not synthetic, throw it away. I use BreakFree CLP on mine and it has shot and cycled with mud all throughout the action and even in -30 temps without a problem. From the SX3 to this gun they changed the direction of the lever to make it a single shot so you shouldn't see a problem, but every once in a while if you're shooting multiples, take a feel or a look to make sure that lever is laying flat. I do it a couple times at the beginning of each year until it becomes part of my reloading process.

I've never had a problem with it cycling any size or DRAM loads with it. Even all the way down to some even lighter than typical trap loads for shooting close range rabbits and squirrels.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

actually nice gun, enjoy shooting the maxus, probably the least recoil of any I have shot. but I will grab my new Beretta auto more often than not, just luv shooting it, due to balance and feel and deadly with it


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Shot a few times today ,and the recoil pad seemed to grab my shirt while shouldering at clay target.I applied the Kicks High Flier extended choke tube ( modified) and missed a few,which I normally dont miss. Do yall think it may be too tight with low brass 7.5 s ?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Jay Dufour said:


> Shot a few times today ,and the recoil pad seemed to grab my shirt while shouldering at clay target.I applied the Kicks High Flier extended choke tube ( modified) and missed a few,which I normally dont miss. Do yall think it may be too tight with low brass 7.5 s ?


Guessing you never patterned the gun with either the stock or this aftermarket choke with those loads? In my opinion, if you're going to spend money on an aftermarket choke, bring it to a gun smith and have them make you one as mass produced items like barrels and chokes are all going to provide a different variance in size so they all don't work together sometimes depending on the load being used. Also, most people don't shoot clays with a modified choke unless you're in top level league because of the distance.

Also yes, the butt pad does have some traction on it when it's new, it's rubber, it's kind of sticky when brand new. That'll calm down the more you use it.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks.I have not patterned it ,or any gun I have had.I just use them for hunting and shooting fliers,and have never had any problems.I got the cool aid of the extended choke from reviews on the net........we shall see Saturday on ducks.Appreciate the info.


----------



## Ducko (Sep 6, 2011)

Kyle_U said:


> Sell it an get a Benelli SBE 2!


Heh, Benelli is an overpriced piece of Italian crap. My dad is waiting for Browning to get a left handed Maxus (Which ive had for 3 years and LOVEEEE) so he can sell his cruddy Benelli SBE2 and get a Maxus.


----------



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

Mine shot the first 75 or so rounds of dove load well, as I made fun of a friends maxus for being a single shot...end of the day mine was also a single shot. even after cleaning it, it won't cycle them. Heavy loads work well


----------



## ifsteve1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I love my Maxus. There is only one problem with them. They don't make it in a 20 gauge!! As soon as they do I am dumping my Benelli. I can't stand their cycling mechanism which is a shame as I shoot that little 20 awesome (well ok awesome for me).


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

the sx3 from winchester is the same as the max. and they make it in a 20ga


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Quit messing around and get a Beretta. My Extrema 2 has cycled anything I have put into it. Light sporting clay loads at 10 degrees without a flaw. If there is a time it will stick that would be it. Also hunted last weekend in the mud and rain and the gun took a dump. Cycled all the duck loads I threw through it. With the Kickoff system there is nothing that recoils less.

I haven't shot the new Beretta Unico Xtreme but have heard great reviews. I shouldered it at the gun shop and it is definitely lighter than my Extrema 2 and it did pull up really nice.


----------



## Ducko (Sep 6, 2011)

I have had my maxus for 3 years, have shot at least 5,000 rounds through it and have yet for it to jam, or even get gummy.


----------



## takemboys (Feb 17, 2010)

Maxxus/Extrema II or Benneli SBE or SX3, when you get into this price range it should cycle anything you put into it. I have heard stories about all the guns I have mentioned, some good some bad. I myself have had good luck with the Barretta Extrema II. I have heard some real dependable info on the Maxxus, all good!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Limit with 13 shells....oh yea Maxus is a keeper. Used 2 3/4 #4 ....never hurt my shoulder at all.Verry easy to clean too. Thanks ya'll


----------



## stick_slinger (Feb 25, 2012)

Love my Maxus..

CJ


----------



## RNTquackaholic (Oct 30, 2011)

Got a Maxus and 2 X 3's, and love them all. I would love a X3 in a 20ga, but I have a browning gold 20. They are well made guns!


----------



## rontalbott (Mar 20, 2010)

Right out of the box jamed 3 times with first box of shells then never agin


----------



## Titan (Feb 5, 2012)

Best shotgun i have ever owned. Absolutely love it. My buddy bought one also and he loves it.


----------

